# How to play a blues solo with ONE lick



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

It works! Easy but cool?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Nice, simple, sweet.
It took a bit to realize that you guitar's supported by a stand. lol


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks!


----------

